# Life in NC



## Crazyland (May 11, 2010)

I just acquired a 8-9 month old filly.
I rode a few times years ago but never actually took care of a horse.
Looking for a good beginner friendly forum. 

I have no information on my girl, only that she was taken along with her half sister from an neglectful situation.
My girl does well on being caught, actually walks right up to me and lets me lead her around. In the past week she has progressed to letting me put a saddle pad on her back. Yes I am fully aware I can't ride her any time soon. I just want her very comfortable in every situation. I don't use treats but focus on praise verbally and with touch. I give "treats" when our session is done and it is nothing more than a nibble of extra grain or one of those apple blocks. Tried real apple slices and she spit them out.

And as my signature suggests, I have a full house.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!

It's always nice to see another NC rider. Post pics of your horse. We are always curious to see before photos. I'm sure under your care, she will flourish. She has all of us to be her aunties and uncles now, too.


----------



## Crazyland (May 11, 2010)

This is Prairie. I took this picture 2 days after she got here. I don't have any current photos yet. Plus it is gray and gloomy today. 
She will do good. I already have her on a quality grain and will get her on alfalfa when she gets to my side yard. She is in the neighbors until I get my fence up.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. you will get lots of help here. =)


----------



## Crazyland (May 11, 2010)

Thank you. I hope so!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

YAY!! another north Carolinian!! = D lol beautiful filly you have there! and welcome to the forum. of course we are all hereto help you along the way shall you need it. whether it be for support or actual questions. with so many people with different knowledge this place is extremely helpful! 

and we definitely need more pictures of the girl! = )


----------



## Crazyland (May 11, 2010)

Thanks. 
Carolina is a great place to have a horse. I am 5 minutes from Carolina Horse Park and 15 from the track. Plus some of those stables in Southern Pines... *drool* I drive that way sometimes just because the kids and I love to look at all the horses.
I dewormed Prairie already. And with the constant brushing she is looking better. Just have to get her weight up. She is on grower grains and I am slowly increasing the amount since she never had grains before. She loves it! 
I do want to switch her halter over to a rope halter. Rather work with her on them than the standard flat.
Are there any good tack stores around here? I normally look around the feed store and the new horse consignment store next door. I don't like TSC very much. Over priced and rather my money stay local if possible.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in Hillsborough!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

not sure where you are located. but my local Tack shop is Hoss's Tack and it's a GREAT place for tack. i am at the bottom of the mountains in the rolling hills. you sound like your located in a great place! unfortuantly where i am at there isn't alot of barns or places to go ride my horse right around here. although i'd love to find some places to take my horses to ride!

and it sounds like your horse is gonna be fat and healthy and happy in no time! she is definitely going to flourish under your care.


----------



## Crazyland (May 11, 2010)

I am central NC. Far from the mountains. 
Been busy the past week. My mom came to visit and puppies came early.
I put a updated thread in the photo section with some pictures of Prairie. She is looking better! But still has a ways to go.


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am not in NC but the state line is about 4 miles right down the road ! Glad ya found us ~


----------



## Crazyland (May 11, 2010)

The SC boarder is not far for me, an hour. Don't know anyone down that way though.


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

oops i ment to say Virigina


----------

